# Merciless lässt grüßen



## Gadget (Antonidas) (20. März 2008)

Gestern noch darüber gesprochen, das es total klasse wäre, wenn es den Charakterplaner der Merciless-Gilde noch/wieder in aktueller Form geben würde. Und heute ist er schon wieder online...auf buffed.de. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für dieses klasse Tool, aber tut bitte nicht so, als wäre es eure Erfindung, selbst das Layout und die Fehler sind ja teils 1:1 übernommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (20. März 2008)

Der, der den Char planer auf buffed.de verwaltet und programmiert stammt von der Merciless Gilde^^ durchforste hier ma nen paar threads da steht das irgendwo



EIDT:

Hab dir ma den Link rausgesucht:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35192


----------

